# pulsing xenia and red sea xenia in same tank



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

ok a few days ago we bought some pulsing xenia and 2 clownfish and i found out that xenias are good host corals for clownfish but can you have red sea xenia in with pulsing xenia in the same tank?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I would assume so, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yes they can i just found out.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh you two...


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

What's the difference between "pulsating xenia" and "red sea xenia"?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Who knows?

At any rate, just keep them well apart from each other to make certain, and they'll be fine. That holds true for most corals.

By the way, the hostile "reach" of most corals is considerably longer than you'd probably ever guess.


----------

